

Using Fig and Flocker to build, test, deploy and migrate multiserver Docker apps - weavenetwork
https://clusterhq.com/blog/fig-flocker-multi-server-docker-apps/

======
lewq
Hey, Luke from ClusterHQ here. We're excited about being able to deploy
applications described in fig files across multiple hosts, and even across
multiple clouds, critically - including portable data volumes, and then being
able to move them around as operational requirements demand.

If you've got any questions about it, please let me know in the comments here.

